# Forum has lost its "skin".



## Globalti (27 Jan 2011)

Don't quite know how to explain this but... when I open a post the forum has lost its borders and colours and structure and just become text. I can still post and read and once out of a thread it's back to normal.

I have been blocked from CC by Fortiguard web site blocker for a few days and succeeded in getting the IT bloke to lift it for me this morning - could it be something to do with that?


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2011)

You may need to refresh your browser cache - on the page that doesn't display properly press CTRL + R (IE) - CTRL + SHIFT + R (Firefox).

Any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Globalti (27 Jan 2011)

No, no different.


----------



## Globalti (27 Jan 2011)

Seems to be related to work somehow; I'm on at home now and it's fine.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2011)

Globalti said:


> Seems to be related to work somehow; I'm on at home now and it's fine.



Just to confirm the problem is related to the works IT system, stay at home for 7 days and let me know if you have any further issues.

If there are no problems you can return to work in the knowledge that your home IT is working okay.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Globalti (28 Jan 2011)

Ha ha, thanks! I'm logged on at work now and everything is back to normal.

Edit.... until I posted this and now it's back to "deconstructed"!


----------



## Shaun (28 Jan 2011)

Okay, well it sounds like the CSS files aren't downloading.

This could be because the CSS and image files are delivered via a different domain, so ask your IT guy to whitelist "cyclechat.co.uk" (if he can't do domain whitelising, whitelist "img.cyclechat.co.uk").

That should fix it.

Sorry - I should have thought about that earlier, but with so many settings and bits and bobs I sometimes forget.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Globalti (28 Jan 2011)

Great, thanks! I'm off to Africa for two weeks now but will sort it on my return.


----------

